# how to test water pump activity/insides. external tests are ok.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

my friend had this 1995 altima for 3 years. he never replaced the
water pump. now I bought the car from him and really don't know how
long the current water pump has been there. there was green antifreeze
in the cooling system for 3 years.

I checked the pulley. it seems alright it spins freely. when I move perpendicularly
to the pulley surface it does move about 1-2millimeters.

my engine does overheat I can tell it by the spark plugs.
I changed the thermostat and coolant. 
but is there any other way to test if the insides of the water pump are ok.
how well does it pump water?

thanks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> my friend had this 1995 altima for 3 years. he never replaced the
> water pump. now I bought the car from him and really don't know how
> long the current water pump has been there. there was green antifreeze
> in the cooling system for 3 years.
> ...


Unfortunatley they have yet to develop a clear water pump housing. I would look at the weap hole and notice if there's any crusty residue on it. Then with the car running, I would put my ear to it and listen for any unusual noise. I'v never really heard of to many people on this forum with water pump issues. Mine is the orginal with 200,000 + miles on it.


----------

